# Show Empty Folders in Different Colour



## zero (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Guys,
              Is it possible via some trick or Mod that makes Windows Explorer to show empty folders in a different colour say 'Green' or anything other than normal yellow???


----------



## siriusb (Aug 4, 2006)

That is an excellent suggesstion but there isn't any 3rd party app to do this yet. You can only manually and individually assign style. Or is there?


----------



## JGuru (Aug 5, 2006)

You have to code in C++ using Windows API. That way check for all the folders, and
 apply the different color to the folders that are empty!!


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 5, 2006)

i only know to assign colors to folders using VISTA tranformation pack...


----------



## Third Eye (Aug 5, 2006)

try this software.

*www.freedownloadscenter.com/Multimedia_and_Graphics/Graphical_Text_Tools/Colour_Maker.html


----------



## Venom (Aug 5, 2006)

Isnt it already easy, just point your cusor and it says empty folder...



			
				ayush_chh said:
			
		

> i only know to assign colors to folders using VISTA tranformation pack...


That software is called iColor, google it and you'll get it :]


----------



## zero (Aug 6, 2006)

*icolorfolder*

As suggested by Venom got this on googling but yet to try

   *icolorfolder.sourceforge.net/download_icolorfolder_page.htm


----------



## ayush_chh (Aug 6, 2006)

thankz VENOM. will google it.....


----------

